# Frame photostand



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I have no videographer/photographer to help me so I worked up this idea to hold a frame at a slight angle for me while at the hives. I built it from 3/4" wide 1/8" thick stock 4' long from Lowes. All connections were from the largest diameter pop rivets I could find. The two dog ears at the top hold the frame tabs hold the frame tabs on one side and the bolt on one side keeps the frame at a reasonable angle for picture taking. It was built on a standard frame hanger built locally, but I am sure the anyone could be adapted.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Great! Many thanks for sharing! Question: how you attached the wire part to the brackets? Did you solder?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I liked the handholds on the inside of the box,i have been there done that.I have made almost all of my own equipment.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

DC Bees said:


> I liked the handholds on the inside of the box,i have been there done that.I have made almost all of my own equipment.


Yeah, I noticed that as I was putting in the metal rail protectors. I had to chuckle over it, now it will be my beevac box. It is one of the Shastina boxes from Country Rubes that is wax dipped, love it. Janet is FANTASTIC and we have already worked out a solution, she packed the box too! Once my tax return gets here I will be buying from them for my April package bees from BeeWeaver. Just as a recommendation Country Rubes does outstanding work and they are great people to deal with.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

cerezha said:


> Great! Many thanks for sharing! Question: how you attached the wire part to the brackets? Did you solder?



Sergey,
There are actually two metal types there. The original hanger system is Stainless Steel, straps for hanging on the box edge, and 1/4" round stock that are TIG welded. The original hanger was a purchased item from our local bee supply house. The uprights are aluminum stock I bought from Lowes that I added to hold a frame for picture taking. I can weld but I do not have a welder, sniff, sniff...


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea
I would be interested to learn how to weld and actually weld. I do like your system, but for myself I would rather prefer everything welded together... unfortunately, welders are expensive... and I am not sure about voltage... Thank you for detailed photos! Sergey


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

You can pick up a cheap welder at Harbor Freight,they start at 100.00 and go up.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Sergey,
One of the first things to look at is what thickness of metal is the upper limit of what you want to do and what types of metal. DC Bees is right on the Harbor Freight units which should be good up to 1/4" steel doing MIG (Metalic Inert Gas) type. Within that you have the standard gas type and the flux core type that needs no gas, but it limits what you can weld in metal types. MIG is the most forgiving and also makes good welds. TIG is more expensive in the equipment and takes a lot more skill. My preference, if I had the money, would be a Miller spool gun welder that holds 1 lb. spools of metal, but it lets you do MIG welding on Aluminum as well as all steel types, also you can get an upgrade kit to do both.
Most home owner small weld operations will do fine with a Harbor Freight MIG, I would get the gas model, which runs on 110 VAC. It is a little more expensive than the flux core model, but is more versatile. The one below needs 240VAC, like a drier outlet for $200.
http://www.harborfreight.com/weldin...flux-wire-welder-22-volts-110-amps-68885.html


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

OOOO
Many thanks for suggestions regarding welders. I definitely need 110V model because I am not going to make the whole renovation project on the house to bring 200-240V. MIG sounds good, but it requires the gas, which probably expensive and it requires storage space, which is very limited. Ideally, the best solution probably would be just to rent a unit. Again,many thanks for your suggestions! Sergey


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

You can use a mig w/o gas if you use flux core wire.


----------

